
Tax-free profits – Welcome to the geography of tax avoidance - Ftuuky
http://read.somo.nl/story/tax-free-profits/
======
timwaagh
so my country is a top corporate tax haven. now i want all companies to come
here so i can get a better salary. oh wait it does not work like that.

This spe thing just benefits the government which get the tax and those who
benefit from it (mainly people without jobs). which sounds great but notice
that if you're a worker this means they have almost as much as you do.
creating a sort of weird culture where young men don't value jobs anymore.

